# Rubber edge



## turnerdlt (Nov 30, 2010)

I was thinking of getting a rubber edge for my western uni mount suv plow on my Cherokee .Anyone have any thoughts on this?I am worried about concrete and brick drives.Like I already haven't spent enough with the 1 time I have been out!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have 3 brick drives I plow with the steel edge no problem in 5 years


----------

